# Planer board help



## whalernut207

any help would be appreciated . I have a set of captains choice composite boards. they seem to lag behind the boat quite a bit in my opinion. can anyone help me figure out why? I am new to big boards and would love help dialing them in. last time out we trolled at 1.8 three lines a side 40 ft jets with spoons. I have a 25ft center console with the planer reels mounted up high on a t top(roughly mid ship). one side or the other doesn't seem to work worth a crap when trolled slow. depending on wind and direction they don't pull hard enough to even make the slowest of turns . do I need to run faster with these boards or mount them farther forward? when I run about 3mph they run great, but at slow speeds not so hot. how far from the boat should I run these boards in calm or rough conditions?


----------



## Misdirection

I am not familiar with the captains choice boards, but my experience is bigger and heavier are better. Mine are probably considered huge....but if your handy make a pair of triple boards...

http://www.downtimecharters.com/Ideas/Planer_boards/boards.htm


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

a more forward mast or pulleys mounted forward may help but makes it difficult to use. I would try to borrow a set of triples an see how they run. back when I ran big boards I had a set of fold poly boars awesome to store but did not pull like my homemade redwood boards


----------



## GRADY228

My boards are 4' long and pull like a champ! You need to be able to adjust your pulling point as well to get your boards to pull out! I also run a aluminum fin on my inside board to help it pull out on a turn. my boards have pulled so hard they have broke my Big Jons mast. I have sense run guide wires down to my rails for support. Not a good thing to have your mast come through your windshield.


----------



## captainshotgun

whalernut207 said:


> any help would be appreciated . I have a set of captains choice composite boards. they seem to lag behind the boat quite a bit in my opinion. can anyone help me figure out why? I am new to big boards and would love help dialing them in. last time out we trolled at 1.8 three lines a side 40 ft jets with spoons. I have a 25ft center console with the planer reels mounted up high on a t top(roughly mid ship). one side or the other doesn't seem to work worth a crap when trolled slow. depending on wind and direction they don't pull hard enough to even make the slowest of turns . do I need to run faster with these boards or mount them farther forward? when I run about 3mph they run great, but at slow speeds not so hot. how far from the boat should I run these boards in calm or rough conditions?


You need to mount a mast as far forward on your boat as possible. Mine is mounted on my teak bow pulpit, 27 feet forward of my transom. You can leave your reels mounted where they are and run your towline to the pulleys on the mast. Your boards should not jerk as much either in rough seas with a single mast as compared to running them directly off the side of the boat.


----------

